# Wake up BMW..2013 M-B GLK 250 BlueTec is coming to Canada.



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> I have no good reason for this but when I buy a Germam car and it is made in the States then my confidence in it drops like a brick.


I have faith in the quality systems employed by the manufacturer. Have the BMWs built in SC had a much different quality record than BMWs built elsewhere?


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

DC-IT said:


> Based on the article:
> City FE: 31MPG
> Hyway: 43MPG
> I wxpect the combined FE: 36MPG.
> ...


c'mon- those are the ECE numbers which are always way higher than real life.
US EPA numbers on the otherhand are very conservative. I'm not sure how the Canadian system compares.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

d geek said:


> I have faith in the quality systems employed by the manufacturer. Have the BMWs built in SC had a much different quality record than BMWs built elsewhere?


I have no idea and don't care to find out. I don't have faith in the American workers. I do recall when I first got my BMW that a number of people claimed the cars made in Aftica always have more problems.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> ...I don't have faith in the American workers...


Wow. Aren't YOU an American worker?
:dunno:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

d geek said:


> Wow. Aren't YOU an American worker?
> :dunno:


Actually, no.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Snipe656 said:


> Actually, no.


How can you stand to be surrounded by all the incompetence? 
Do you use the local grocercy store? Do your kids go to schools taught by other Texans? Know anyone in the military? Are your local police and firemen Americans? How do you survive?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

d geek said:


> How can you stand to be surrounded by all the incompetence?
> Do you use the local grocercy store? Do your kids go to schools taught by *other Texans*? Know anyone in the military? Are your local police and firemen Americans? How do you survive?


Perhaps you should ask what I consider myself before you start making ASSumptions. Regardless I do not have faith in American auto workers and most certainly not to the level where I'd pay a premium for a "German" car over an "American" car. People bad mouth "German" cars made in Africa and made in Mexico as two examples well I bad mouth the ones made in America. It's my choice as to what I will do with my money, I guess it is a good thing you are not having me make choices for you since you would not like my choices.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Your the one who said you had no faith in American workers. 

That's a blanket statement if I ever heard one. Whose making the assumptions?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Okay, I have no faith in American auto workers making German cars to the same levels that German auto workers would make the same exact cars. There, I clarified my blanket statement for you even though I thought it was pretty clear since the ongoing subject was about German made cars being changed to getting made by Americans and how my faith in those cars drops like a brick when that happens.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Getting back on the rail a bit here -- I think that the GLK is going to make a great alternative diesel to the VW/Audi offerings soon to come, and may actually put BMW on the spot to introduce a diesel X3. As far as workers go, the american workers are as good as any you will find anyplace in europe or asia. If that offends anybody - Tango Sierra!:thumbup:


----------



## kanar200 (Feb 15, 2011)

and you think that actually Germans are building BMW in Germany?


----------



## starrfyr (Jun 5, 2012)

*Globalization*

American workers vs "other" workers. They both do the same thing which is mostly monitor robots. My choice, a German worker on a German car. My biggest complaint with VWoA was the plant in Puebla, Mexico.

For me it comes down to a "give a ****" factor. Americans typically couldn't care less if a turd rolls off of the line. Maybe Germans don't either, but I know we don't.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I wouldn't go fetishizing "German" workers over their American counterparts. Many American cars have much superior build quality ratings compared to BMWs. It's not 1985 anymore. American build quality has improved dramatically and BMW's best plant is in South Africa.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

3ismagic# said:


> BMW's best plant is in South Africa.


Interesting since when I first got on this forum and in the 3-series section they all seemed to be in agreement that the most unreliable cars came from the Africa factory.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Snipe656 said:


> Interesting since when I first got on this forum and in the 3-series section they all seemed to be in agreement that the most unreliable cars came from the Africa factory.


This. People swear up and down that the German made ones are better than the SA ones.


----------



## starrfyr (Jun 5, 2012)

3ismagic# said:


> I wouldn't go fetishizing "German" workers over their American counterparts. Many American cars have much superior build quality ratings compared to BMWs. It's not 1985 anymore. American build quality has improved dramatically and BMW's best plant is in South Africa.


I never 'fetished' anything. If you were paying attention my post implied that build quality was a function of factory modernization (the robot reference) and human quality protocol intervention (the monitoring robot reference). Germans don't have better robots than Americans, well they might but it wouldn't be a function of thier 'Germanity', it'd be a function of plant capital investment.

The point I made is that I find it hard to imagine a culture that could actually care less about quality control then the American culture. Spare me all the patriotic trolls; I am a California native with almost 50 years behind me and have seen breaches in quality control that are shocking. Ever eat Oscar Meyer bologna? I've seen a guy puke into the vat. Yummy!


----------

